# Sphinx position



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau likes to sunbathe in the same position, but Leroy's incredibly long legs make Beau look like a corgi in comparison!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Beau likes to sunbathe in the same position, but Leroy's incredibly long legs make Beau look like a corgi in comparison


Part of it is the trim but wow! longgggggggg legs is right. Rango is a rear leg flopper himself. He only sphinx downs when I'm holding a ball & then he shakes the decks foundations.

Love the pictures!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I love when dogs spread their rear legs out like that! It reminds me of puppies. Louis does it all the time, but Leroy's legs are too long and he doesn't do that. I think Leroy's leg length is enhanced by not having shaved poodle feet. Looking at the pictures makes me want to eat sushi cause his legs look like chopsticks.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow what a beauty! Do you get a lot of people asking if he's a lamb? Because when I had my little Bedlington, everyone used to ask me that. And also, what a beautiful cream carpet you have! My wood floor is always a MESS this time of year (at least I hope it's because of the time of year) because of the dogs running in and out, I have to mop it twice a day.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Indiana said:


> Wow what a beauty! Do you get a lot of people asking if he's a lamb? Because when I had my little Bedlington, everyone used to ask me that. And also, what a beautiful cream carpet you have! My wood floor is always a MESS this time of year (at least I hope it's because of the time of year) because of the dogs running in and out, I have to mop it twice a day.


I've had several people tell me he looks like a lamb! I really miss seeing his eyes lol. I think Louis has problems seeing too (I'm trying to grow out the hair in between his eyes) cause he pooped and ran FULL force towards me but failed to see a pole and ran into it so hard. He seemed confused and he cowered cause he had no idea what happened! Poor thing! He bounced back quickly though, cause within 2 seconds he was running around like nothing happened. Dogs are so resilient! I would have cried and been angry for a while if I ran into something.

Thanks about the carpet! I actually want to rip it up and put in hardwood floors cause it has gotten so dirty. You can't see the stains in the picture. That carpet has been peed on, pooped on, and thrown up on. And the dogs love chewing their bones on it and it gets saturated with spit! Yuck! Our air conditioning has been acting up, so we will invest in that first before the carpet unfortunately.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

LEUllman said:


>


:frog::dog:
(frog dog)


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Kloliver said:


> :frog::dog:
> (frog dog)


We call back legs like that "lamb chops." Cookie does it all the time.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Leroy certainly is striking in that clip. I thought you were going to take him out of the poodlington though?


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Your dog is like a work of art!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Jacamar said:


> Leroy certainly is striking in that clip. I thought you were going to take him out of the poodlington though?


I will at the end of October (after the grooming competition). I cannot wait! I miss seeing his eyes and I want to get rid of the hair on his back. He probably has 1-3 inches of hair on his back to create the roach for the Bedlington look.


----------

